# Necro flag



## Mishihari Lord (Dec 12, 2013)

Is there any way we could get an indication if a thread has been necro'ed?  Frex, a little skull on the envelope icon to the left of the thread title if it was started more than 6 months ago?

There have been a prodigious amount of old threads resurrected frequently and it would be useful to have a prominent reminder which ones they are, so I don't, for instance, type a long answer to a specific question that was posed 10 years ago.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2013)

I think the culprit in all these resurrected threads is the 'Similar Thread' box at the bottom of each page in-thread.  For example, the newest thread in the 'Similar Threads' listed for this thread is from 2010, the oldest 2005.  I don't think I've seen a similar thread from this year ever.  I don't know how many times I've been reading a discussion and seen the similar list, thought one looked interesting, and then discovered after I've begun reading it that it is years old.

Is there a way to shut off that box?  That would probably help a lot.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 7, 2021)

Mishihari Lord said:


> Is there any way we could get an indication if a thread has been necro'ed?  Frex, a little skull on the envelope icon to the left of the thread title if it was started more than 6 months ago?
> 
> There have been a prodigious amount of old threads resurrected frequently and it would be useful to have a prominent reminder which ones they are, so I don't, for instance, type a long answer to a specific question that was posed 10 years ago.



I'd like one of these too, but I think it should pop up _before_ some unwitting buffoon accidentally necros an old thread.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 7, 2021)

Is it ironic that _this thread itself_ is also a necro of a 2013 post?


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 28, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> Is it ironic that _this thread itself_ is also a necro of a 2013 post?



It is evidence of a very cunning necromancer, I would say.


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 29, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> It is evidence of a very cunning necromancer, I would say.



Perhaps a necrochronomancer? Or would that be chrononecromancer?


----------



## darjr (Jul 29, 2021)

Wait? That feature is new!!! Or at least it’s new on this iteration of ENWorld. That threw me.

In fact I wa thinking there was a bug limiting those threads at the bottom!


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 29, 2021)

Rabulias said:


> Perhaps a necrochronomancer? Or would that be chrononecromancer?



At which D&D level did you get to choose your own title...?


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 29, 2021)

darjr said:


> Wait? That feature is new!!! Or at least it’s new on this iteration of ENWorld. That threw me.



I believe Morrus is aiming to keep his site close to a stock Xenforo implementation to avoid having to maintain third-party add-ons.

So my guess is that box is there because Xenforo added it in a recent update.

Personally I like it. I also like how it looks at all posts, not just recent ones.


----------

